# Backups



## [email protected] (May 8, 2008)

Whats the best way to backup you computer so that if it crashes you can go and buy a new one and configure the new one back to the same as the old?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

External HDD and Norton Ghost.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

My preference is Acronis True Image


----------

